
PHP Quick Profiler - unfoldedorigami
http://particletree.com/features/php-quick-profiler/
======
pinkbike
Very pretty interface and good features. We have our own debugger/profiler
with a similar feature set (not as pretty though) that is integrated into our
frame work. One of the MOST important features that we integrated into our
profiler was the ability to log/save the profiler data when a page generates
slowly. Basically, store your profile output and all client info to a database
when a page generated slower than some time setting. You'll be surprised at
all the slow pages. A page may generate fast when you are testing but under
real load you'll uncover a slew of information that will help you fix/improve
your application. Under a heavily loaded site under real usage you'll see
which queries are locking and are interdependent on others. You'll also run
into the issue of slow clients where you'll see slow page generation on larger
pages which is attributed to apache flow controlling php. Adding this facility
into a tool like this should be easy, and it will yield a lot of useful
additional data.

Nice work.

------
plusbryan
And to think I just implemented x-debug yesterday. PQP blows its socks off.
Good work guys!

------
rmaccloy
I wrote a thing like this (less pretty, but same information + cache stats) in
PHP ages ago when I still did web frontend work, based on some ColdFusion
thing someone demoed to me.

Total hack, but our site's response times went down a few hundred percent
after I enabled it for developers.

------
zacharydanger
See also: xdebug + kcachegrind for a solution you don't have to alter your
code to implement.

~~~
rmaccloy
Real profilers are better for directed optimization, but things like this are
super useful for getting ambient awareness of how fast/slow things are and
encouraging people to keep things speedy.

------
gsmaverick
Awesome. I've been looking for something like this for a while!

------
aita
I dont' understand why they are using smarty?

------
jonursenbach
This thing is gorgeous.

